# Enough interest for a "Competition Corner" type area?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Wondering if there's enough forum interest in competition discussions; IPSC, IPDA, PPC, etc. Not bashing any other sport but getting and giving advice and suggestions.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the suggestion 

Right now, I think we are inundated with forums at the moment. There is Range report section that people could talk about it if they wished. If we saw the topics discussed more often, we might be willing to ad such a section. We'll take it under advisement


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take a vote with all the members and see if there is enough interest. I can't do it anymore, but I sure would read about it. Probly ask a bunch of dum question.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually, I think it's a pretty good idea... but we do have a bunch of forums going at the moment. There are a few that's not getting much attention and at some point I may close them up. I would be interested to see if we have alot of members that would to like see this type of area added. I too, would like to learn more about competitive shooting. I'll start a poll... maybe we could some input from other members...


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I would like to see it. I would like to know if there are any other Bullseye shooters out there.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> I would like to see it. I would like to know if there are any other Bullseye shooters out there.


The section has been created... 

http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=235


----------

